# Got new plants and redid my sorority... finally!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been wanting to add new plants to my sorority forever. 
Previously it was completely covered in water lettuce with 3 moss balls, an anubia, and a water lily at the bottom. 
This is just a start and will make adjustments later on. I want to spread out my moss but I didn't have any mesh to tie it to so I used a plastic lid to weight it down. 
I almost didn't get this piece of wood but it was huge and just $10
I have another tank to put together tomorrow with the remainder of the plants so will post pics of that later.

... added bonus pic of my 1.5 week old fry just because it's cute! ;-)


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

cute


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job on the tank :thumbsup:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a nice chunk o'mopani wood!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

How did the girls respond to the change in layout?


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Great looking tank!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Yes, I was surprised that this big piece of wood was priced the same as the rest on the shelf. 
The girls are doing fine... they don't have as much surface cover as before but since they are siblings and have lived most of their lives together they get along just fine. There's always the normal "get ut of my face" chasing and nipping but that is to be expected.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love it  And the baby, too!


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

so nice  that baby picture was a great addition-so cuutee!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow $10, I paid $35 for a smaller piece, though it is a branchy type and is ADA... The tank looks great though.


----------

